# Show leads?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

First, for the "Sieger" style conformation, do handlers prefer to use their own leads, or should the owner provide a lead? I don't have a long leather show lead yet. What length is ideal? Should it have a loop on the end or not? I suppose I should e-mail my handlers, but I'd also like to have one lead for myself. I already have Nikon's Fursaver and "puppy" collar (a Fursaver chain but with a leather piece that goes on the throat like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/2894239364_7c5d9c10ce_b.jpg ).

Second, for UKC conformation, I am trying to find a lead like what the young lady below is using. I believe she said it was braided kangaroo, but it had some beads in it, looked really strong and I liked the variation in texture for grip (rather than a shoelace type lead cutting into the hands, or having to tie knots in the lead for grip...yes my dog pulls!).
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/3106281444_ce0132dc84_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/3105449933_ac7c04e8ca_b.jpg


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Like this?

Kanga w/beads. 

More Kanga leads


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes! Thanks.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Those are beautiful leads. Are the thicker ones good for general use or are they intended for shows and trials only?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like some are 1/4" thick. The handler using one said the braided kangaroo was super strong so I bet you could get like a thicker one (8 strand) as a regular leash. However I'm not sure if she meant strong enough like as a SchH lead or just for handling larger dogs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Well my dog's only 45 lbs and though he can hit the end of the leash like a freight train, he's no mastiff.











> Quote:The handler using one said the braided kangaroo was super strong


Noted, thank you!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMThose are beautiful leads. Are the thicker ones good for general use or are they intended for shows and trials only?


I know someone that makes Kanga leashes. He took one of his 3/8inch x 36" show leads and used it to tow his pickup across a paved parking lot. (No breaking OR stretching.)
His show leads are quaranteed to hold a lunging dog up to 150#. The "regular" leads are even "stouter".


----------

